# MORELS 2014



## trahn008

I'd bet no in PA finds a morel in March this year!!!!


----------



## farmboy7261

are we all ready for morels.. ya i hope all have a good time out there be safe.. most of all have fun


----------



## dleroym30

I would have to agree 100% Trahn!!! Hopefully a good year though.


----------



## sticknstring

Is there a way to PM someone?


----------



## trahn008

Not on this site.


----------



## dleroym30

so when ya think they gonna start trahn? ur usually the first find on this site. I was thinking maybe end of next week. I live in central PA.


----------



## trahn008

I'm thinking end of April 27 28 pickable size blacks for me. For the yellows in your area I'd say May 10 11 pickable size. Going to be alittle behind this year by about a week IMOA. Happy Hunting


----------



## athomas

Please its getting so close to pickin time.. and I still have not found anyone on the east side of the state ( Easton ) that’s willing to show a disabled vet the ropes .. I even have over 1000 acres of private land to hunt on. I am willing to drive to the Poconos or anywhere along the Delaware River to meet .. I was offered to be shown last year and drove 3 hrs to meet with the guy ( who said he and his brother would show me and even give me what ever was gathered that day ) but when I got there ..they were a no show , so ended up with nothing to show. and last year I didn’t find even 1 morel . so need help PLEASE


----------



## morelman1963

they r up the blcks got 4 on tuesday left a bunch to small only pked 4 to prove they up and the vet tht wants to learn how to hunt post me a contact i take ya long as u no muderer :evil:


----------



## athomas

I am the vet .. you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## sticknstring

Athomas, what area r u from? I will be takin a walk tomorrow and again monday afternoon


----------



## athomas

I live in Easton 
I am right on the Delaware river .. about half way up the state line


----------



## morelsnramps14

Hello lady's and gents hope we all have a good season for morels


----------



## morelsnramps14

I got the ramps by the tens of millions need a morel spot like my ramp spot lol


----------



## trahn008




----------



## morella1980

Awesome trahn008! What county are you in?


----------



## trahn008

Schuylkill


----------



## b-rock

Well, found my first false morels of the season last night in Northern Berks Cty. No blacks just yet though. Good to see some old names on the board again this year! Anyone starting to find in Huntington Cty? Around Raystown Lake? Working on setting up a trip for next weekend to the cabin and trying to time it right!


----------



## swpa

trahn, you da man. is that a keychain swissy or regular size? looks like those got a little frost burn last night ...


----------



## trahn008

SWPA regular size.LOL... Those where very small like thumbnail size. Yep wind burn and frost bite the only thing sticking up out of the leaves the tops.


----------



## trahn008

BTW I didn't pick those.LOL


----------



## outdrsinpa

Found half dozen blacks today, first of the year. Still small but rain will get them going.


----------



## wildshroomer

Was out this morning for a little...found about a dozen or so...left them to grow...here's a couple pics..


----------



## wildshroomer

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/2014/Mushrooms/2014-04-24_08-21-35_671_zpszavgtjfz.jpg


----------



## wildshroomer

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/2014/Mushrooms/2014-04-24_08-24-34_856_zpsp1egia6q.jpg


----------



## swpa

trahn, good for you for leaving them. i left a two that size last week, went back a couple days later and there were for more but all six were the same tiny size. next trip back over the weekend, they were all gone--suspect deer but who knows. size does matter i suppose.


----------



## trahn008

Finding alot of small black's looking to be a banner season. Happy Hunting!


----------



## dleroym30

@trahn008...found 1 small black wednesday. Hoping this rain makes the spots fire up. Checked my yellow spot today and nothing starting there yet. I hunt 3 counties. Usually when blacks up in one the yellows starting in the other. Good Luck


----------



## yergaderga

I can't wait to find some morels!! I WANT!


----------



## woods witch

Found a total of 22 decent sized blacks today!!!! YAY!!! Hunted Central part of the state...every one was in leaf litter near gravel and rocks. Ground was plenty moist under those leaves. The Mayapples were about 3-4 inches tall with a lot more just popping up. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## woods witch

Well...I thought I figured out how to get a picture to appear but instead it's a link to my whole woodcarving album! Sorry!


----------



## b-rock

So... Have a few questions regarding false morels. I have found more false morels this year than any other year combined. These have been in some of my honey holes from previous years. I have even found flushes of them. So, is this a good or bad sign? Since i dont have a lot of experience finding them in the last 5 years or so, do they come up before true morels? Or does this show that my area's will not produce anymore? Why this year and not in years prior? Thanks for any info or advise!


----------



## b-rock

Oh, and I also found my first two true morels of the year today. One was about 1.5", and the other was about the size of my pinky nail. Should get good in about a week or so in northern Berks County.


----------



## moreldon

Well 2014 has begun....in a small way. Found 8 small grays on Saturday in a micro-warm climate, and 3 tiny grays at one of my historical early spots - Central PA.

As small as they were - I'm going to wait a week before looking again.


----------



## trahn008

B-Rock many early false morels=BANNER MOREL SEASON (STAY TUNED).


----------



## athomas

Can anyone tell me when the Tulip Poplars flowers bloom.. I know they have a yellow flower . but not sure if they bloom during the morel season or not..


----------



## wildshroomer

Its usually after in my area....was out yesterday and got my first flush from 1 spot...left about another dozen 

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/2014/Mushrooms/2014-04-28_20-27-02_41_zpsvnfygzt4.jpg 

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/2014/Mushrooms/2014-04-28_19-16-25_260_zpsm9x5dynl.jpg 



http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/2014/Mushrooms/2014-04-28_19-02-41_273_zps89bpsq6q.jpg


----------



## rabbit59

Garden girl.....I live east of erie pa also. I have found them on the ridges mostly with large tulip poplars and large ash trees. And also places where gingseng grows is good. Hope that helps


----------



## outdrsinpa

AThomas, you don't need anyone to "show you the ropes". You need to pick up a good field guide or two for wild mushrooms and research the habitat they like( there are lots of good websites also). Then you should be able to start finding morels. It usuall takes a lot of footwork to find that first one, then you can get a feel for where to look in your area. I have started finding them in Cambria County this week, still very small, but you should be on top of big flushes of morels after the recent rain. Your weather is much warmer in the East than ours here in Central PA so I am guessing the shrooms there should be larger and easier to find. I wish I lived closer to Easton I would take you on a walkabout. I have really put some miles on already this spring in the woods and I am just starting to find them. Look for elm, ash, apple, and crab apple trees for a good starting point. Good luck.


----------



## yergaderga

How do I go about finding elm trees in my area? Is there a place I can go online to find where they are most concentrated around here?


----------



## wildshroomer

I was out yesterday and today and found a total of 55 in the two days all blacks... in Northumberland County...in 2 different spots


----------



## blueknob

I found close to 200 tonight in Bedford County, gonna go shoot a gobbler in the morning, then go pick some more shrooms, love this time of year


----------



## yergaderga

So if people are just now finding black morels, how long of a season do you think we will have? I've never hunted for them in May before, and I haven't even been out yet this year!!!! I would REALLY prefer not to miss them!!!!


----------



## blueknob

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## blueknob

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## blueknob

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## blueknob

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## blueknob

i don't know why it keeps putting up the picture twice


----------



## jack

If you're using Photobucket copy the code to the right of the HTML and paste it to the comment.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## blueknob




----------



## yergaderga

Haha! Four so far!
How can I post iPhone images? 

Thanks,

yergaderga


----------



## yergaderga

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> 

I have no idea what I'm doing.
Is this a picture of a mushroom? Hm.


----------



## yergaderga

NOOOOOO


----------



## yergaderga

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XuhPXUALY40[/video]

Sorry. My voice is annoying.


----------



## grizz

HAW , HAW ,HAW ,HAW . I got 1/2 a dozen # off my propretty yesterday and 6 # on my propretty today . He he he the 1/2 dozen# were a mile off my propretty.I am most successful at nite spotlighting.ROAD HUNTING IS THE WAY TO GO. All seriouslessness set aside most crazy year so far .BIG BLACKS for 2 week now and a mixed sack of. peckerheads ,greys and blondes now. SWPA pickin is wild as it gets.OOOHH YEAH WILD MUSHROOMS AND CERTAIN TYPES OF ALCOHOL DONT MIX . YOU HAVE BEEN FORE WARNED. HI THRAN TRHAN TRAHN ? DEHYDRATE THEM and vaccum seal for year round enjoyment. GO PENS


----------



## trahn008

Hi Grizz...... Dehydrate and store in glass will last years. GO PENS!!!!!


----------



## treedoc777

i just found about 25 giant yellows and 100 spikes totaling 3.5 pounds dry!!
so happy !!!! first major find in over a decade! nothing in last three years!!  
God was good to me, today! they are up !!! 11am this morning . HAPPY HUNTING AND EATING!!!


----------



## treedoc777

DATON OHIO CLOSE TO THE NEW RACINO!!!


----------



## yergaderga

Wow!! You must have very good morel hunting out that way! We have decent hunting in south central PA, but there's a lot of private property. It's irritating. All of the places that my relatives went to when they were younger are now posted! Also, when I finally get my license, sometime later this year I hope, I can just go up to the mountains for a couple hours and look for them. Still want to get out this year!


----------



## yergaderga

Imagine a world without morels! Now stop imagining a world without morels. It would be too unspeakably horrible! They are very interesting. The just seem to pop up where you walk! It's crazy. If you can't tell, I'm really anxious to find some!


----------



## buttoneer

Found some closeby, Sliced, fried &amp; ate last night with a little salt. Husb &amp; I both enjoyed them, S. Central Pa.


----------



## jpv1125

Found 3 thumb nail yellows in norther allegheny co. what a late year it has been!


----------



## the shroomster

Hey JPV I've been doing a little searching here in Murrysville and haven't had any luck either! I thought it was just me. What part of Allegheny are you hunting?


----------



## rabbit59

Finally.....I found the motherload. Ive found them in McKean County before but only 5 or 6 at a time for a good day. I knew there had to be more like on these pages, and I finally put 2 and 2 together. People...Ash and Tulip Poplar is the s**t for northern Pa. I literally found 5 lbs or more and left the woods with more up there(bag full). I find them at the edge of ridge tops with Ash and Tulip Poplar like before, and lots of little wild flowers, ramps, just rich soil being the key. No dry ground or wet ground either. Good luck to all on here. Me and the wife going back tomorrow for the rest at this spot.


----------



## jamjakin

what are ramps man? im in erie is it still to cool up here been finding half frees just coming up couple blondes and some little finger size buggers is it still to early for close to lake anybody?


----------



## n_umberlandcounty

My second yr trying, first with success , 14 yellow so far. Anyone else in the Northumberland/Lycoming county area finding many?


----------

